# FP GEEKS!



## watch_art (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm on FP Geeks!
How cool!!!

Help Fuel A New Generation’s Interest In Fountain Pens | FPGeeks


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 21, 2012)

Yes you are.  Nice project.


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesome!  Thank you for educating our children and taking the time to care enough to do this!!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesome, PM sent.


----------



## alphageek (Jan 21, 2012)

Very cool... I have to say that who ever backed you at the $1000 level is BRILLIANT!   10 pens over 10 years..  at $100 a pen, thats both a really good deal and as your skill grows, those pens will be worth more and more.   Good job and good luck!


----------



## watch_art (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 21, 2012)

With Shawn's permission I would like to have anyone who would like to donate two matching acrylic blanks and send them to me I'll send them all to Shawn lets try to help out a worthy cause, educating our kids on the use of a fountain pen, looking foe at least 25 pairs. Send PM to me for my address.


----------



## sumterdad (Jan 21, 2012)

Good deal.  I will be contacting Oklahoman to send a few pairs


----------



## 76winger (Jan 21, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks Chris and Dave, just 23 more needed....check that 21 more needed I'll donate two pairs.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm in for a pair....


----------



## nava1uni (Jan 21, 2012)

Roy,
I will send you a pair of blanks and a pair of pen kits.  Please PM me your address and I will get them out to you.  Thanks for doing the collecting.
Shawn,
This is a great project.  Thanks for doing it.  How about sending you completed pens?


----------



## watch_art (Jan 21, 2012)

Completed pens?  If you want to that would be amazing!


----------



## alphageek (Jan 21, 2012)

Ok, I may be a little dense tonight - but why double ship?   I like the idea, but if why ship them to you first?   Why not just ship them straight to Shawn?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 21, 2012)

Dean I just thought I would coordinate this for Shawn as it was my idea and I"m going to be the one paying the shipping to him as I also have made a larger donation but if everone would rather ship directly to Shawn that's fine. Just was trying to lighten the load on Shawn giving him time to teach school and I would answer the PM's.     quote=alphageek;1345397]Ok, I may be a little dense tonight - but why double ship? I like the idea, but if why ship them to you first? Why not just ship them straight to Shawn?[/quote]


----------



## alphageek (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks Roy...  That makes sense.   I wasn't thinking of the PMs,  just of the extra cost and delays in shipping.


----------



## joefyffe (Jan 22, 2012)

Roy:  You can count me in.  Is that two matching 5 inch blanks, or two matching pairs (upper and lower bbl.)?


----------



## jjudge (Jan 22, 2012)

Absolutely amazing.

With 5 to 6 custom FPs to date (and progressing QUICKLY) -- Shawn has set a tough schedule on himself for the KS project.

-- joe


----------



## alphageek (Jan 22, 2012)

Joe has a good question... For those of us who don't do custom pens yet, what is the minimum size blanks that will be useful to you Shawn?   And some kinds of acrylics are better than others for threading.

Shawn - can you weigh in on the questions?  I want to make sure to dig through my blanks and find a pair that are most useful to you!


----------



## watch_art (Jan 22, 2012)

So far I've only used 5" blanks - and they've been from here:
eBay My World - turningsupplies

I want to do kits - which is where some of the money pledged will go - mandrels and tubes and bushings and whatever else I'll need - for people who want a kit pen or pencil.  I think especially pencils and clutch pencils.  Some of those are just AWESOME.  I've got a couple clutch kit pencils that I bought from chugbug last year - John Brady of JEBpens.com - and I LOVE them.

But for now - I think plastics would be best for me.  And as long as I can thread it, any plastic would be fine with me.  

Thanks!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 22, 2012)

Dean and Joe, two matching full sized blank acrylic or Alumilite, PR will work but is difficult to thread so I've been told. But I will send all to Shawn as he can also make kit fountain pens out of the PR for the kids.


----------



## joefyffe (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks Roy! I will be sending two Woodturningz Inlace Acrylester "Money" blanks. I think high schoolers would think it's neat having a pen made from shredded currency, Don't You:biggrin:


P.S. I don't have your mailing address. If you'll PM, I'll get these out tomorrow


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 24, 2012)

I haven't read everything yet and may be missing something so have a question........

What would be wrong with just making some pens and sending you the pens, ready to write with so you can just pass them out to some kids?

I can make up some pretty decent capped fountain pens from scratch using some nice alumilite colors. They would have kit nibs but good enough to learn with. 

If that sounds doable, drop me an address in a PM.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 24, 2012)

George, I think thats a wnderful idea, I'm sure Shawn will say so also and send you his address, thank you from the kids.


----------



## watch_art (Jan 24, 2012)

That's a great idea!  Thanks!
PM sent.


----------

